# Barnett zombie



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

I picked one of these up at the local big box for $15. With 3/8 steel bearings will this be enough to shoot rabbits or squirrels in oklahoma? I know it's not a handcrafted wood Y but those will have to wait....


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

If your good enough then Sure it will. But if your asking a ? Like this on a forum then I do not think you should be shooting at living things as of yet. Good luck on the hunt


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

I have shot them at targets my whole childhood.. Never considered it a serious hunting tool... Now I live in city limits and was thinking of thinning the local Cotton tail herd a lil with it.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

3/8" steel is a very poor ammo choice for rabbits and squirrels.

Most would recommend a MINIMUM of .38 cal lead with .44 lead being the most common used.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Well I will have to aquire some 44 Cal lead tomorrow then


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

marbles and when your tubes break put flat bands on them.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Just like ghost said it is the bands not the sling. As far as a hand crafted wood Y that takes a pocket knife and 15 minutes if you are just talking about something to shoot rabbits with.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh and BTW welcome to the forum.


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> 3/8" steel is a very poor ammo choice for rabbits and squirrels.
> 
> Most would recommend a MINIMUM of .38 cal lead with .44 lead being the most common used.


Hi Hrawk, what is the advantage of .38 lead over 3/8" steel?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Firstly lead is much denser than steel and provides more energy for a similar sized projectile moving at roughly the same speed.

More importantly is the transfer of energy to target. With lead being softer it will deform on contact with much less chance of bouncing off a bit of bone or skull.

Hunting with a slingshot is all about blunt force trauma, not penetration.


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> Firstly lead is much denser than steel and provides more energy for a similar sized projectile moving at roughly the same speed.
> 
> More importantly is the transfer of energy to target. With lead being softer it will deform on contact with much less chance of bouncing off a bit of bone or skull.
> 
> Hunting with a slingshot is all about blunt force trauma, not penetration.


Thanks Hrawk!


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Found a box of 44 caliber lead balls on a back shelf while shopping for 22lr ammo today... $5.00 for 100... Might be worth getting a mold soon if these do what I think they will...


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

cueball.tech said:


> Found a box of 44 caliber lead balls on a back shelf while shopping for 22lr ammo today... $5.00 for 100... Might be worth getting a mold soon if these do what I think they will...


Which store?


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

That's a typo tivo is 10/100 my phones keyboard sucks in swype mods


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Walked the fence line this morning... Nothing moving this morning but bunny tracks everywhere


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yea,i agree make your own slingshot just cut a Y shape out of a tree fork length of your pointer finger,and either cut the bark off or leave it on,and put in microwave wrapped in a cloth or towel for 30 sec - 2 min.depends on how wet your wood is,then pick your choice of bands flat bands/theraband,exersise tubes,etc. and you can simply cut a pouch out of a leather pocket book or clothing or a piece from denim jeans.poke holes in each side and insert the bands ends and either tie a knot or wrap the ends in a strong string.and you can simply attach the bands to the forks by wrapping a rubberband very tightly around and thats as simple as that. and your homemade slingshot can easily top own of those barnetts <opinion< i have the barnett zombie version and doesnt seem right and hard to aim. trust me you wont regret it.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Bunny are you in tulsa


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Hit a rabbit from 25 yards tonight with 44 caliber lead at full draw... Bunny cut a flip and ran off... I pursued found no blood... No limping bunny or nothing... I know I hit him.. I know the thwump sound well... Guess I need better bands....


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Actually killed the same rabbit a few days later.. He still had the lead ball in him


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

u asking about me? no i dont know where thats at.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah was curious what state you lived in


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

im in pa,it states what bout u


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Oklahoma


----------

